# Welche Rute, welche Rolle & Co.



## Inspektor (3. Juli 2015)

Liebe Gemeinde 

habe mich gerade aus folgendem Anlass angemeldet:

Angel seit Jahren in den Niederlanden, habe bereits als kleines Kind angefangen und es hat mich nie wieder los gelassen! Nun geht es Mitte-Ende Juli nach Holland (in die Nähe von Sneek), wo ich mit einem Kollegen einen Wohnwagen am Kanal gemietet habe, in der Umgebung viele Kanäle, Seen und das Ijsselmeer.

Da meine Ausrüstung noch aus Kinderzeiten ist und lediglich aus einer DAM-Steckroute und 2x Noname-Teleskopruten besteht, würde ich mich nun gerne mal vernünftig ausstatten!
Equipment habe ich relativ viel, ich würde nur gerne mal eine anständige Rute + Rolle holen. Da ich meinen Angelschein erst 2016 anstrebe, geht es in Deutschland aktuell nur an den Forellenpuff, daher habe ich überlegt, mir eine schöne Spinnrute zu holen...

In den Niederlanden würde ich gerne:

1x Auf Hecht/Zander/Barsch gehen.
1x Mit Pose auf Friedfische gehen.
1x Mit Grundvorrichtung auf Aal gehen.

Für das Posen- und Grundangeln könnte ich ja bestimmt auf meine Teleskopruten zurückgreifen, aber gerade was Raubfische angeht, und auch in Hinsicht auf das Angeln am heimischen Forellenteich, würde ich mir gerne was Neues anlegen:

Route: Jenzi Okinawa JPX

Hier die Frage, welche Größe und welches Gewicht würdet ihr für Raubfische sehen?

2,10 / 2,40 / 2,70 / 3,00 m?

Und welches Wurfgewicht wäre die richtige Wahl?

8-20? 12-30? 25-60?

Außerdem die Frage, welche Rolle ihr für diese Rute empfehlen könnt? Und welche Schnur wäre gut?

Ich weiß, Fragen über Fragen und das von Jemandem, der sich gerade erst angemeldet hat, aber vielleicht nimmt sich ja Jemand von Euch die Zeit, zu lesen und professionelles Know-How weiterzugeben, ich würde mich freuen!

Los geht's übrigens schon am 17. Juli, würde die Materialien online bestellen!

Tausend Dank vorab!!
*
*


----------



## RayZero (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Rute, welche Rolle & Co.*

Wichtig für eine Empfehlung von geeignetem Equipment wäre dein Budget.

Du kannst natürlich deine Teleruten für das Posen- und Grundfischen (je nach Wurfgewicht) nutzen. Ist zwar nicht mehr so ganz Up-To-Date aber Fische kann man damit trotzdem fangen. 

Es sei noch gesagt: eine Spinnrute die sowohl kleine, als auch große Köder optimal wirft gibt es nicht. Das läuft bei deinen genannten Zielfischen auf zwei Ruten raus. Je nach Köder, Methoden und pers. Vorlieben könnte man auch 4 daraus machen, aber dass ist natürlich nicht nötig für den Einsteiger.


----------



## Inspektor (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Rute, welche Rolle & Co.*

Hi,

das ging schnell, tausend Dank für das schnelle Feedback!

Also Budget für 1x Rute + 1x Rolle inkl. Schnur liegt bei ca. 150 €...

Merci!


----------



## #AngelMicha (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Rute, welche Rolle & Co.*

@ RayZero

Du hast doch noch ne SpinComo über oder nicht 

Ansonsten ne Savage Gear Bushwacker 10-40g mit ner 3000er Blackarc/ Ryobi Applause und eine 13er powerPro.

Denke das wäre eine sehr allroundige Combination zum Gummifischen.


----------



## hecht99 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Rute, welche Rolle & Co.*

Hallo Inspektor,

 Ich würde dir als Allroundspinnrute eine 2,70m lange Spinnrute mit ca. 40 Gramm Wurfgewicht empfehlen. Mit dieser Rute kannst du vom kleineren Spinner über mittlere Blinker bis zum Gummifisch mit 15 Gramm - Kopf so ziemlich alles fischen.

 Als Hintergedanke: Wenn du wenig mit Gummifisch auf Zander losgehst und öfter auf Forellen, Barsch bzw. Hecht gehst, würd ich dir eine etwas (nur etwas) weichere Rute (gerade für Forellen) empfehlen. Diese kannst du auch zum leichten Grund - und Posenfischen wunderbar hernehmen.

 Mein Tipp: Daiwa Exceler Rute 2,70 m und 40 gr. WG und als Rolle eine Shimano Exage 2500 oder 3000 sfd. Dazu eine 10kg tragende Geflochtene zum Spinnfischen und auf die Ersatzspule 0,25er monofil zum Grundangeln.


----------



## RayZero (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Rute, welche Rolle & Co.*

Inspektor ich kann dir eine Spinnrute anbieten, die vom P/L wirklich toll ist, wenn du Interesse an einer leicht gebrauchten Rute hast. Es handelt um die Shimano Vengeance Sea Bass 240MH. Kannst ja mal im Internet oder im Board hier ein bisschen stöbern - du wirst auf viele positive Meinungen stoßen.

Auch die Rolle Spro Passion ist P/L technisch unschlagbar und wird oft und gerne empfohlen. Die Kombi ist sehr schön ausbalanciert und passt wirklich gut. 

Lediglich die Schnur müsstest du noch besorgen - ich empfehle dir die Power Pro oder Power Pro Super 8 Slick in 0,13mm - Farbe je nach Vorliebe.

Wenn du Interesse hast -> hier die Bilder und das Angebot:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4370058#post4370058

Dann hättest du für 40€ deine Spinnkombi für Hecht und Zander.

Somit hättest du noch gute 110€ für eine Barsch- und Forellenspinnrute übrig.

Ein Vorschlag von mir zu dieser Kombi:

http://www.angelplatz.de/mitchell-mag-pro-extreme-632ml-4-18-spin--aum486

http://www.angelplatz.de/spro-passion-720-6-1bb-alu-spule-frontbremsenrolle--rppa74

Dazu eine geflochtene Schnur mit 5KG Tragkraft


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Rute, welche Rolle & Co.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Auch die Rolle Spro Passion ist P/L technisch unschlagbar und wird oft und gerne empfohlen.



@TE

Die Passion taugt im Grunde nicht viel, davon würde ich die Finger lassen. Egal, wie oft und gerne die hier empfohlen wird. 
Bekanntlich werden in Foren viele Empfehlungen nur nachgeblubbert.
Die Passion ist zwar wirklich günstig und für den Preis übergangsweise auch durchaus 'ne Weile zu gebrauchen, aber schlußendlich ist das auch nur Geraffel, welches du bei intensivem Gebrauch relativ zügig platt gefischt bekommst.
Bei 150 Tacken Budget für 'ne Allroundkombi lieber paar Taler mehr für die Rolle ausgeben und weniger für die Rute.
Zumal für kleines Geld schon brauchbare Rollen zu bekommen sind.
Exage/Passion usw. kann man nicht wirklich mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen. Nimm 60-70 Steine in die Hand und guck beispielsweise mal bei Penn 2000-3000er Sargus oder iwas in die Richtung, dann haste auch was solides aus Vollmetall.



hecht99 schrieb:


> Als Hintergedanke: Wenn du wenig mit Gummifisch auf Zander losgehst und  öfter auf Forellen, Barsch bzw. Hecht gehst, würd ich dir eine etwas  (nur etwas) weichere Rute (gerade für Forellen) empfehlen.
> 
> Warum man ausgerechnet zum Forellenangeln 'ne weichere Rute braucht, hat mir immer noch keiner schlüssig erklärt...
> 
> und auf die Ersatzspule 0,25er monofil zum  Grundangeln.



Er will u.a. auf Aal angeln, da ist 0,25er doch etwas unterdimensioniert-lieber 30/35er Mono nehmen.

Cheers


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Rute, welche Rolle & Co.*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Exage/Passion usw. kann man nicht wirklich mit gutem Gewissen empfehlen. Nimm 60-70 Steine in die Hand und guck beispielsweise mal bei Penn 2000-3000er Sargus oder iwas in die Richtung, dann haste auch was solides aus Vollmetall.




Seh ich anders. 
Ich würde niemals jemandem eine Rolle von Penn zum gewöhnlichen Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch empfehlen. Egal welche Rolle, mach mir persönlich im Süßwasser 0,0% Spaß. Dann wirklich lieber eine gut verarbeitete Kunststoffrolle, die leicht ist und schön weich läuft.
Wozu eine schwere Rolle mit schwerem Lauf aus Vollmetall für 30er Barsche, 60er Zander und 70er Hechte?


----------



## RayZero (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Rute, welche Rolle & Co.*

Die Passion ist eine grundsolide Rolle und für ihren gehandelten Kurs einfach unschlagbar. Natürlich ist es keine Rolle für die Ewigkeit, da gebe ich dir recht, aber das sie nach einer oder zwei Saisons durch ist ... da müsste man sie schon arg misshandeln.

Ich verstehe diese Vollmetallschiene für die Süßwasserangelei nicht ganz. Verwindungssteifes Gehäuse und mehr Schutz vor äußeren Einflüssen/Beschädigungen ok. Wenn man sein Tackle aber nicht andauernd auf die Steinpackung schmeißt, sehe ich da eine Kunststoffrolle nicht im Nachteil. Welcher Süßwasserräuber außer dem Wels kann den so viel Kampf bieten, dass sich eine Kunststoffrolle am Rollenfuß so verbiegt, dass man wirklich von einem Totalschaden sprechen kann? Davor gibt doch die Bremse auf...
Ein ganz großer Vorteil von Kunststoffrollen ist das leichtere Gewicht und ermüdungsfreies Spinnfischen mit leichten Kombis ist schon was feines. Da braucht man wirklich keine 400g Penn-Eisenrollen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Rute, welche Rolle & Co.*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Seh ich anders.
> Ich würde niemals jemandem eine Rolle von Penn zum gewöhnlichen Spinnfischen auf Hecht, Zander und Barsch empfehlen.



Mußt du ja auch nicht.|uhoh:




RayZero schrieb:


> Die Passion ist eine grundsolide Rolle und für ihren gehandelten Kurs einfach unschlagbar.
> 
> Der Geräteguru mal wieder mit einer starken Meinung aber wenig Ahnung resp. Erfahrung.#6
> 
> ...




...durch die Bezeichnung "Eisenrolle", ohne wahrscheinlich jemals eine solche auch nur ansatzweise gefischt zu haben, suggerierst du hier einem Ratsuchenden, daß diese einen signifikant ermüdenden Gewichtsnachteil hätte.

Vergleichen wir doch mal kurz am konkreten Beispiel

3000er Passion: 300g

3000er Sargus-Eisenschwein: 335g

35 Gramm!!!!!! Unterschied aber qualitative Welten dazwischen bei zwanzig Tacken mehr, ohne weitere Worte.

Cheers


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Juli 2015)

*AW: Welche Rute, welche Rolle & Co.*



RayZero schrieb:


> Welcher Süßwasserräuber außer dem Wels kann den so viel Kampf bieten, dass sich eine Kunststoffrolle am Rollenfuß so verbiegt, dass man wirklich von einem Totalschaden sprechen kann? Davor gibt doch die Bremse auf...




Da guck ich grad mal in den Bodden-Trööt und iwie passt der Beitrag hier doch zum Thema.

Wie oben geschrieben, ein Kumpel hat 'ne Passion in einer Woche klar bekommen, da war zwar kein ganz kapitaler Fisch dabei, dafür reichlich Belastung durch mittlere bis große Fische, verbunden mit einer kontinuierlich hohen Wurffrequenz und entsprechenden Ködern...going over run.

Guten Morgen in die Runde#h


----------

